# live edge ambrosia maple end table



## davduckman2010 (Jun 24, 2013)

heres a end cut off a curly ambrosia maple slab im makeing a table for a family member as a gift dried to 6 % . debarked it has some wild figure sanded it down smooth as glass. building a base out of the same. 30 in across 6 inch thick . duck

[attachment=26774]

[attachment=26773]

[attachment=26778]

[attachment=26779]

[attachment=26777]


----------

